# Ist Stronghold 3 (Gold) mittlerweile braucbar?



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2012)

stronghold 3 gold gibts momentan für 7 euro bei steam.
ist das spiel mittlerweile empfehlenswert? 
kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Dezember 2012)

Nachtest der Gold-Edition hier: Stronghold 3 (PC) im Test - GameStar.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin da auch am überlegen, ob ich es mir holen soll. Ist nämlich das einzige Stronghold Spiel, das mir noch fehlt. Die anderen hab ich alle schon


----------



## Mothman (18. Dezember 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch am überlegen, ob ich es mir holen soll. Ist nämlich das einzige Stronghold Spiel, das mir noch fehlt. Die anderen hab ich alle schon


Geht mir auch so. Ich denke ich werde es mal riskieren. Far Cry 3 hängt mir nämlich gerade zum Halse raus (bin bald durch).


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Nachtest der Gold-Edition hier: Stronghold 3 (PC) im Test - GameStar.de


 
jo, danke.
aber den test hab ich schon gelesen.
hätte gerne ein paar user-meinungen gehabt.


----------



## SiggiNB (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ein paar Usermeinungen hätte ich dazu auch gern gelesen.


----------



## kirasa (20. Dezember 2012)

Die größten Bugs sind zwar behoben, aber das ändert trotzdem nichts, dass es schlechter als die Vorgänger ist, die ich sehr gerne gespielt habe.. 
Selbst die Grafik ist nur unwesentlich besser...sehr schade. Ich hätte und würde mir sehr ein Stronghold mit einigermaßen hübscher Grafik wünschen, was aber vorallem wesentlich komplexer ist..die Burgen sind doch sehr rudimentär und  natürlich müsste die KI generell mal brauchbar werden. 
Beim aktuellen Stand macht es so gut wie keinen Unterschied, ob man bei einer Burgverteidigung einfach nur zuschaut..oder einfach nur abwartet wer gewinnt.


----------



## Mothman (20. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass man für die KI immer noch starke Nerven braucht. 
Gerne bleiben die vereinzelt einfach mal irgendwo hängen ... für den Rest der Spielzeit. 
Auch passiert es immer wieder, dass Einheiten von Bogenschützen abgemetzelt werden und nur weil sie ein paar Millimeter zu weit weg stehen, garnicht reagieren. 
Also für 7 Euro ist es durchaus noch okay. Man sollte allerdings sicher sein, dass man die 7 Euro nicht noch für etwas anderes braucht.^^


----------



## Stormtroop93 (20. Dezember 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es kein würdiges spiel um den namen Stronghold zu tragen. ich finde es passt kaum in die reihe. die vorherigen waren mehr oder weniger gute spiele. Aber Stronghold 3. Ich bereue es, dass ich es mir für 13 € gekauft habe. für 7€ würde ich es denke ich auch bereuen. habe bisher nur 4 Stunden in dem spiel ausgehalten


----------



## Elfredo (23. Dezember 2012)

Um gottes willen nicht kaufen. Nimm das Geld öffne das Fenster und wirf es so weit Du kannst! Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und es bei Steam geholt! Wird schon nicht so schlimm sein dacht ich!  Es ist viel schlimmer! Einfache deinstallation reicht nicht, früher hatte man eine CD/DVD an welcher man seinen Frust auslassen konnte, heut ists leider nur ne Steamversion. Man hat unweigerlich das bedürfniss den den deinstallationsbuton mit dem Vorschlaghammer zu bedienen. Begründung : Alles aber wirklich alles, mal abgesehen vom Grundkonzept, ist schlecht. SH2 ist wieder installiert und macht nochmal 10 Jahre spass den 3ten darfst Du vergessen.


----------



## Mothman (25. Dezember 2012)

Zumindest ist der Soundtrack geil:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2PlPHA0RYUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MeisterZhaoYun (1. August 2013)

hab den bericht von Gamestar gelesen und denke ich könnte es mir irgendwann gönnen gabs nach gold noch weitere Patches?


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. August 2013)

So weit ich weiß, enthält die Gold Edition alle zehn (!) Patches. Ist aber eh wurscht, da das Spiel ja Steam benötigt und es sich so eventuelle weitere Updates automatisch runterlädt.


----------

